# Anybody agile, or ever been?



## Gary O'

I've never been agile
Thus, don't think I ever will

Even in high school football practice
Never could drop and roll....and roll back up on two feet
I'd crouch down
flop over
get on my knees somehow
and grab a lean tight end, and climb up him

When I met my wife, she could bend over backwards and touch her palms on the floor
I found that rather attractive

Anyway

Anybody still agile?
Like do squat thrusts?

Or are we all half petrified geezers?


----------



## timoc

I'm not bad on the left clicks, Gary, but the right clicks and pressing enter are murder,


----------



## Lee

They used to call it double jointed and yes I was back in the day. Your post made me think about trying some of the poses I used to do but logic took over when I thought about being "rescued and unwound" from that position.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I've always been content to walk and chew gum.

I've noticed that I no longer have a spring in my step. 

I plod along and catch my foot on the sidewalk every so often.

_"It takes time, you pick a place to go
And just keep truckin' on..."_

Grateful after all these years!


----------



## Shero

Used to be very agile, still am but in a bit of slow motion these days. Like Lee I don't do the double jointed things anymore. Too much trouble trying to untangle and ending up in a sling


----------



## Devi

I used to be when I was doing martial arts.


----------



## old medic

I can still put on/ take off my socks while standing...most of the time...
And yes this is an exercise I do daily...


----------



## Alligatorob

No 

And not very, it ain't getting any better.


----------



## hollydolly

Used to be very agile. 

Regularly would handstand, cartwheel, and do the crab walk backwards down a wall..... my back would never allow me to do any of those things today...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Dance keeps me limber and I can still move fairly gracefully.  Agility is better after a visit to the chiropractor .  I work on my balance daily


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Dance keeps me limber and I can still move fairly gracefully.  Agility is better after a visit to the chiropractor .  I work on my balance daily


I  wasn't even thinking about Dance.. yes like you CS. I dance. Not as much as I'd like now  given no partner to dance with... but I've been a dancer since I was 7 years old...and still can do  it well, just not as much stamina as I once had to keep going for more than a couple of Choons  at a time...


----------



## Devi

Right! Dance! I forgot about that. It's part of what I do for exercise, and I'm quite agile at it.


----------



## Ronni

I’m still agile and limber. My husband says I’m very “bendy.”  Dance helps.

I’m not as agile as I was in my young days, (I wish!!) but I can still touch my toes without bending my knees, pull my knees up and tuck them under my chin when I’m sitting, crawl around on the floor with the grands etc.


----------



## WheatenLover

Well, I can still do the splits. But I'm not showing that off any more because it never comes up in conversation.

I wasn't agile after I had heart surgery at age 46, but I didn't think of that. We were camping (in a cabin) at a state park, and I decided to go up a long, steep hill to get the cabin because it was both a challenge and a shortcut. Good thing my collie was witih me -- on my own, I would have been stranded mid-hill.

My former neighbor/now landlord, is still agile. He is 77, in excellent shape and health, and can climb high into a tree, like a monkey. He likes to give me a heart attack - but he uses safety equipment. He used to be a landscaper/tree surgeon. He is a pretty amazing guy - he can do everything I don't know how to do. Some of them things he did in the past - like raising sheep to old age (to stock his nursing home for aging sheep), since he never ate his animals).


----------



## jujube

I'm afraid to visit the Petrified Forest for fear they'd not let me leave.  

I WAS agile once....I was also young once.


----------



## SmoothSeas

It is with deep regret. that I'm finally starting to admit, that youth is no longer on my side.

While never particularly agile, I wasn't a klutz, either.

I no longer have that long. purposeful stride, but take shorter, measured steps these days. Thankfully, they still get me where I'm heading.

Bah!  Aging  -  wearing out  -  one can try and fight it, but you really can't reverse it.


----------



## feywon

Yes when a child. My Dad facilitated us learning a lot of acrobatics. (We knew circus people and i guess i got my curiosity about being able to do physical stuff as well as my mental curiosity about how things work, history and science from him.)  At 5-6 yrs old i could walk both slack and tight wires, use stilts that put my feet 6 ft above the ground, some solo trapeze work.  After i learned to ride bike within months i was able to get it going fast and then stand on the seat as coasting, could even put one foot on handle bars and take turns that way. (Good thing we lived in very rural area--not much traffic.) My Mom used to tease me because i could do all that stuff, never lost balance going from to fore to aft deck on the boat with it moving, but on dry stable land i could trip over my own feet when just moving across the room.

 i could put my ankles behind my neck and walk around on my hands, pick up coins with my toes, big and index toes used for that and for climbing ropes.  When i got to high school gym classes i kept telling them if they'd let me do it barefoot i'd be up the rope during 'Apparatus'  like monkey. That was the one part of Gym i did well at--apparatus because of my early familiarity with it. i was never a fast runner. (Sigh)


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> I've noticed that I no longer have a spring in my step.
> 
> I plod along and catch my foot on the sidewalk every so often.


Yeah, I've still got a purposeful stride
But, my house slippers have a shuffle sound to 'em


----------



## Alligatorob

WheatenLover said:


> I can still do the splits.


Wow!!  

I'd like to see that.  My splits have mostly involved bananas...


----------



## WheatenLover

Alligatorob said:


> Wow!!
> 
> I'd like to see that.  My splits have mostly involved bananas...


Nope. I look like a Golliwog since my hair has started to grow back after chemo. Kind of like I have a curly crew cut. Also, I am still recovering from chemo, and probably can't get up (and maybe even down) this time.

I've been doing the splits nearly my whole life. Because I can. At first, it took practice. Once I achieved that goal, I kept made sure it stayed with me.


----------



## RadishRose

Not so anymore.
However I could still sit with my legs crossed.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Gaer

Oh sure, but at our age they don't call it "agile" anymore.  They call it "spry!"  hahaha!
Yes, I have excellent balance.
Yes, It was due to extensive dance training.


----------



## feywon

Ronni said:


> I’m still agile and limber. My husband says I’m very “bendy.”  Dance helps.
> 
> I’m not as agile as I was in my young days, (I wish!!) but I can still touch my toes without bending my knees, pull my knees up and tuck them under my chin when I’m sitting, crawl around on the floor with the grands etc.


Yes dancing helps---even just around the house on my own as i do these days. 

Much to shock of my new GP who tho a couple of decades younger than me cannot touch her toes or squat without support like i can--i think she admitted it because she was so surprised that i could mere days before 75th Birthday.


----------



## spectratg

I was pretty agile as a kid, played neighborhood sports, and coached my daughters in sports later in life.  However, I have never been able to keep time to music whatsoever.  If I tap to the beat, it is either too early or too late.  Even the simplest tune.  So of course I have never been able to dance in any meaningful way.  Trying to dance at my daughters' weddings, well I was embarrassed for the people who had to watch me!  This was after my poor wife (deceased) had taken me to dance lessons.  I have always enjoyed watching other people dance however, but it just was not for me.  Here is what I recently found on Wiki:

"Some people, however, are unable to identify beat and rhythm of music, suffering from what is known as *beat deafness*. Beat deafness is a newly discovered form of congenital amusia, in which people lack the ability to identify or “hear” the beat in a piece of music."


----------



## Jules

spectratg said:


> congenital amusia


Finally there’s a term for this.  I’m one of the 4%.

At least I’m still agile.


----------



## Alligatorob

feywon said:


> squat


Did 100 this morning and all good deep ones.  A new record for me, I've been working on this for a while.

Funny thing is it doesn't make me feel any more agile or flexible.  It does help with the arthritis in my knees, that is why I do it.


----------



## feywon

Alligatorob said:


> Did 100 this morning and all good deep ones.  A new record for me, I've been working on this for a while.
> 
> Funny thing is it doesn't make me feel any more agile or flexible.  It does help with the arthritis in my knees, that is why I do it.


The important thing is to keep moving, if health sets limits as it does for some in our age range, talk to a doc or physical therapist or use your own common sense to figure out what you can still do and find ways to work around those limits.  

The fact that my left hip bothers most when i've sat still for a long stretch just reinforces the notion that movement helps us retain less painful mobility than sitting still does. Not that everyone doesn't need 'rest' too, but  finding a balance is beneficial.   One of the things about the deep winter here is that i'm up more often with the fire both day and night--where in summer if i'm not working on an outdoor project i'll settle in with a book and get 'lost' in it for hours--when i get i get up creak/groan like the doors to my 160 yr old house.


----------



## Ruthanne

Once upon a time I was very agile Gary.  I too could bend over backwards and touch my palms to the floor.  Now I am lucky if I can put on my slacks without falling sidewaysI'm still good at some things though-- like shoveling a pizza down my gullet....lol


----------



## Gary O'

Alligatorob said:


> Did 100 this morning and all good deep ones. A new record for me, I've been working on this for a while.



Nice!

I do have a poster creation of mine that may pertain to a good lot of the rest of us;


----------



## horseless carriage

Gary, what a great frivolous thread, so entertaining. My missus and I, being lifelong dancers, have always had that agility. When her father passed away she was beside herself with grief. Once the initial shock of our loss diminished I took her on a short break to her beloved Scotland. We had a wonderful night in The Old Fruit Market in Glasgow. It was a vintage inspired burlesque show, nothing crude and nude, more vaudeville and enjoyable, somewhere that doesn't make anyone feel uncomfortable or embarrassed.

The stage show ended around ten pm, from then until two am, DJ's played music from the era that the show was based on. My wife and I, being the dancers that we were, rocked our socks off. It didn't go unnoticed. http://remotecards.blogspot.com/2009/07/old-folk-dancing-like-they-were-young.html  To save you looking it up, here's what one observer said about a couple of geriatrics who were still agile enough to jive their socks off. I have left all the spelling and grammatical mistakes, they add a streak of humour.

Old Folk Dancing Like They Were Young Again​
High Tease & Vegas 4th of July special, a mix of big band and burlesque and the crowd is mixed. Dress is not strictly enforced, but a lot of people have made the effort. Once the show part of the evening has finished the back of 10, the DJs start playing music, while a couple of showgirls take turns dancing on stage with their feathers and sequins. The audience is very mixed, covering the age spectrum, but there is this one couple, this old couple, who look like they were probably dancing like this when it was first invented and are still dancing like that. There are young couples standing with their jaws dropping, at various stages of the night there are girls lining up with the old woman carefully trying to follow every step that she makes, while boyfriends cheer them on. She is in a vintage dress, looks like it was new in the 40’s, he is wearing a suit of similar kind of style, baggy, long at the back, his shows black, with the white spats. They swing and they turn, touching the floor, spinning round, twisting, the works. The audience applaud, though at the point he lifts her, practically to head height, and swings her full circle, before returning her to the ground, gets the biggest response. The crowd watch, expecting the worst, these are two people who are getting on, some of us will feel sore in the morning, so god knows how they will feel, but they do it, and they put us all to shame with their vigour.


----------



## Alligatorob

feywon said:


> The important thing is to keep moving


Absolutely, the only bad exercise is no exercise.  How many of what matters much less than doing something.  And we can all find some way to exercise.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'm not double jointed or was ever involved with any formal dancing or athletics.  I always liked to dance, and I loved Jazzercise and Zumba back in the day, also did martial arts for a short time. 

 After I quit smoking I started to jog daily to help me quit and keep the weight gain limited.  I still take long walks in town and out in nature, can touch my toes and just tried a squat.....did a half squat and came back up, I can't get up from a squat or the floor anymore without pushing myself up off the floor or holding onto something. 

 Can put on my pants and shoes while standing, but usually just sit.  Definitely slowing down with age, guess I really started to feel the changes when I turned 60.  I do a lot of work in the house and yard, but everything takes more time, more breaks and I try not to overdo and mess myself up, always watch my back.  So far so good with hips and joints, knock on wood. 

I'm impressed by anyone who can bend over backwards and touch their palms to the floor, at any age.


----------



## Murrmurr

I was an agile athlete when I played baseball, and I played well into my 30s, but then I had a really bad fall. I came back from it, but it took several years. Exercise played a big role in my recovery, and I've kept it up. Can't say my agility ever fully recovered, but I can step pretty lively most of the time.


----------



## win231

I'm reasonably agile now, at 68.  But I was too fat as a kid to be agile.


----------



## Gary O'

WheatenLover said:


> I can still do the splits


My lady can still do that too
Pretty incredible 

I did the splits....once
It was an accident
Felt like something near the boys tore
Took about 3 months to recover


----------



## Judycat

Not too agile. I was push mowing this piece behind my garage---there's my garage, then this steep incline into the neighbor's yard. I do a dumb thing when I mow, I tie the safety to the handle because I'm too lazy to keep restarting the mower every time I have to walk away to pick up sticks or rocks in front of it. Well I lost my footing this time and fell while trying to regain my balance. The running mower didn't stop, it rolled backward toward me. I guess that's why they added a safety feature. Clumsy people like me figure it will never happen to us.  Anyway, I was able to stop it before rolled over me, just sayin', not that nimble anymore.


----------



## Verisure

Gary O' said:


> Anybody agile, or ever been?​


I was useless at most sports but I was one of the quickest in the 40-yard dash and I was a terror on the tennis court. Now at 74 with a prosthetic knee, I can only walk at a measured pace.


----------



## Verisure

feywon said:


> ... dancing helps---even just around the house on my own as i do these days.


I was a dancing fool! I could cha-cha like nobody's business! I probably still can but clunky in the turns.


----------



## AnnieA

Still pretty flexible even with fibromyalgia and psoriatic arthritis, thank God.  Can't do the splits or challenging yoga positions anymore but restorative yoga helps pain temporarily.


----------



## Mr. Ed

More addle than agile


----------



## Shero

Judycat said:


> Not too agile. I was push mowing this piece behind my garage---there's my garage, then this steep incline into the neighbor's yard. I do a dumb thing when I mow, I tie the safety to the handle because I'm too lazy to keep restarting the mower every time I have to walk away to pick up sticks or rocks in front of it. Well I lost my footing this time and fell while trying to regain my balance. The running mower didn't stop, it rolled backward toward me. I guess that's why they added a safety feature. Clumsy people like me figure it will never happen to us.  Anyway, I was able to stop it before rolled over me, just sayin', not that nimble anymore.


Glad you're okay!


----------



## Shero

Verisure said:


> I was a dancing fool! I could cha-cha like nobody's business! I probably still can but clunky on the turns.


May I have this dance please


----------



## Alligatorob

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm impressed by anyone who can bend over backwards and touch their palms to the floor


I can fall over backwards and do that.  Does it count?


----------



## Ronni

Can any of you sit cross legged? I can still do that but not as crossed as when I was younger.


----------



## Alligatorob

Ronni said:


> Can any of you sit cross legged?


Not and have any realistic hope of being able to walk afterwards...


----------



## feywon

Ronni said:


> Can any of you sit cross legged? I can still do that but not as crossed as when I was younger.


I can't do a 'full lotus' anymore either, but a modified, looser one tho sometimes a half lotus easier on lower back.


----------



## Shero

For the lotus position, try putting two tiny cushions under each knee.


----------



## win231

Ronni said:


> Can any of you sit cross legged? I can still do that but not as crossed as when I was younger.


I can.  But after several minutes, it doesn't feel good to get up.........


----------



## Gary O'

Ronni said:


> Can any of you sit cross legged? I


Not this way
No way
A guy can ruin things;



Only this way, or not at all;



I once sat down on a wooden bench in the library lobby, waiting for my woman to thumb thru every freaking book they had.

Sat square on wunna the boys

Sprang straight up.......screaming expletives 

Wife sez to the librarian 'don't mind him, he's just pissed he has to wait for me'

Anyway, gotta be careful how I sit, let alone cross my legs


----------



## Verisure

Shero said:


> May I have this dance please


Oh yes! Cha-cha? Let's go! The dance floor has just been salted!


----------



## Verisure

Gary O' said:


> Not this way
> No way
> A guy can ruin things;
> 
> View attachment 187474
> 
> Only this way, or not at all;
> 
> View attachment 187472
> 
> I once sat down on a wooden bench in the library lobby, waiting for my woman to thumb thru every freaking book they had.
> 
> Sat square on wunna the boys
> 
> Sprang straight up.......screaming expletives
> 
> Wife sez to the librarian 'don't mind him, he's just pissed he has to wait for me'
> 
> Anyway, gotta be careful how I sit, let alone cross my legs


It's all in the trousers and skibbies. If they are too tight and you try to cross your legs or even ride a bike ...... it's scream city. There is an advantage to being wun-hung-lo. You can get two fat men on one seat of one sits on the head of the other one but side-by-side? Forget it.


----------



## Verisure

feywon said:


> I can't do a 'full lotus' anymore ...


I can't even spell it.


----------



## Shero

Verisure said:


> Oh yes! Cha-cha? Let's go! The dance floor has just been salted!



Okay, let's go!! Mind if I bring along a few friends?


----------



## Jules

Ronni said:


> Can any of you sit cross legged? I can still do that but not as crossed as when I was younger.


If I understand what you’re saying, that’s how I sit in my easy chair.  Ignore the joke, is this what you mean?

\\

P.S.  For those of us with serious retinal problems, this is a pretty good joke.


----------



## Verisure

Shero said:


> Okay, let's go!! Mind if I bring along a few friends?


¡Ajai!


----------



## Verisure

Jules said:


> If I understand what you’re saying, that’s how I sit in my easy chair.  Ignore the joke, is this what you mean?
> 
> View attachment 187485\\
> 
> P.S.  For those of us with serious retinal problems, this is a pretty good joke.


Is that what that shadow is called, an "eye floater" or is it that chromosome-looking thing that twitches back and forth?


----------



## Jules

A floater usually looks like a fruit fly, just a small speck floating upwards.  A floater is not uncommon and we have more as we age.  For some of us it’s been a sign of the retina detaching.


----------



## Verisure

Jules said:


> A floater usually looks like a fruit fly, just a small speck floating upwards.  A floater is not uncommon and we have more as we age.  For some of us it’s been a sign of the retina detaching.


I had a laser operation a couple of years ago and it's better now but still shows up from time to time in the left eye.


----------



## win231

Jules said:


> A floater usually looks like a fruit fly, just a small speck floating upwards.  A floater is not uncommon and we have more as we age.  For some of us it’s been a sign of the retina detaching.


Some of them look like a crooked piece of black string.


----------



## Jules

win231 said:


> Some of them look like a crooked piece of black string.


True.  There usually aren’t a steady stream of them.  If there are, that’s not too good.


----------



## Verisure

win231 said:


> Some of them look like a crooked piece of black string.


Ah, that one.  


Verisure said:


> Is that what ..... is called, an "eye floater" .... that *chromosome-looking thing* that twitches back and forth?


I think everyone gets that, no?


----------



## win231

Verisure said:


> Ah, that one.
> 
> I think everyone gets that, no?
> View attachment 187488


Well, mine just looks like a short piece of string, maybe 1/4" long.  One that looked like that photo might worry me.
I don't know if everyone gets floaters; but most of the people I know do.  A couple of them are in their 40's, but most are 60 & older.


----------



## Verisure

win231 said:


> Well, mine just looks like a short piece of string, maybe 1/4" long.  One that looked like that photo might worry me.
> I don't know if everyone gets floaters; but most of the people I know do.  A couple of them are in their 40's, but most are 60 & older.


It was the only photo I could find in the spur of the moment.
I've had those since I was a teenager. I always assumed it was the ability to focus on a microscopic view of my own eye rather than focus on what is beyond it in the line of sight. It is usually easier to see if you close your eyes and turn your face towards an intense light source. 

I was given a laser operation for that other thing ... that transparent shadow that moves across the eye and then seems to rest on the bottom edge of it.


----------



## Ronni

Jules said:


> If I understand what you’re saying, that’s how I sit in my easy chair.  Ignore the joke, is this what you mean?
> 
> View attachment 187485\\
> 
> P.S.  For those of us with serious retinal problems, this is a pretty good joke.


Yeah @Jules that’s just what I mean!

Eye Floaters? I don’t have any idea what you’re all talking about .. I didn’t know that was a thing.


----------



## Lewkat

I am still fairly agile as I was a swimmer and a gymnast.  Of course I cannot simply push on my feet from a sitting position on the floor to standing upright and that's because I've picked up a bunch of cellulite on my backside and hips.


----------



## CindyLouWho

I'm like Gumby, extremely flexible & agile, always have been.

That's what consistent fitness workouts followed by stretching or yoga afterwards will do for you.

Worth the payoff, time well spent in the long run.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I guess I'm agile when I'm dancing. I get compliments, even from the young-uns when I'm on the floor. I don't do a lot of fancy stuff but my movements are fluid and I surprise myself with the way I can move my body. I used those movements to liven up the senior center exercise classes and they loved following along. I remember when I was in my 20's I was dancing in a club, a man came up to me and asked if I was a professional dancer. It surprised me. I know he wasn't using it as a line to hit on me since he was with someone already.


----------



## Verisure

OneEyedDiva said:


> I guess I'm agile when I'm dancing. I get compliments, even from the young-uns when I'm on the floor. I don't do a lot of fancy stuff but my movements are fluid and I surprise myself with the way I can move my body. I used those movements to liven up the senior center exercise classes. I remember when I was in my 20's I was dancing in a club, a man came up to me and asked if I was a professional dancer. It surprised me. I know he wasn't using it as a line to hit on me since he was with someone already.


Steps are the structure of any dance but it's the way you get from one to the other that make it or break it. By the way, are you a professional dancer and what do you do in your spare time? Are you free on Saturday?


----------



## Nathan

Gary O' said:


> Anybody agile, or ever been?


 3 years ago I finished the losing the last 50 lb.s on a long term 120 /b. weight loss effort.   Was almost 300 lb through the 90s/early 2000s, thought I'd always be that way.   At 6 ft I'm 182 lb.s and no longer self conscious about being naked in front of my wife.   So, very agile nowadays, I do Yoga, Pilates,Taichi etc. 5 days a week.

Edit:  A lady that attends several of our fitness classes can really hold her own, at age 79 she's in better shape than a lot of 40 yr. olds.


----------



## Verisure

Nathan said:


> 3 years ago I finished the losing the last 50 lb.s on a long term 120 /b. weight loss effort.   Was almost 300 lb through the 90s/early 2000s, thought I'd always be that way.   At 6 ft I'm 182 lb.s and no longer self conscious about being naked in front of my wife.   So, very agile nowadays, I do Yoga, Pilates,Taichi etc. 5 days a week.
> 
> Edit:  A lady that attends several of our fitness classes can really hold her own, at age 79 she's in better shape than a lot of 40 yr. olds.


Jesus! I am a war veteran and I thought enduring that was a triumph. But that was nothing in comparison to what you've accomplished!


----------



## Nathan

Verisure said:


> Jesus! I am a war veteran and I thought enduring that was a triumph. But that was nothing in comparison to what you've accomplished!


Thank you for your service, I am a war veteran as well.   I think the saying "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger" is true.  Everyone can improve their condition / health by taking small steps, and keeping in mind that fitness is a _marathon_, not a sprint.


----------



## Pinky

Still fairly limber, though no longer can turn cartwheels down the block


----------



## Verisure

Pinky said:


> Still fairly limber, though no longer can turn cartwheels down the block


All the way to the corner Did you at least have a spotter


----------



## Pinky

Verisure said:


> All the way to the corner Did you at least have a spotter


No spotter  It was a small town. Hardly any traffic.


----------



## Lakeland living

Agile , used to be, great balance. I had fun watching reactions stopping at a light or stop sign without putting a foot down. Better watching some friends try it.  Now get up too fast and I might have to grab something for balance. Still walk miles almost daily, been told I don't walk like an old man. Not sure on that last one.


----------



## Verisure

Pinky said:


> No spotter  It was a small town. Hardly any traffic.


No cars, no trees, no curb, no mailboxes, huh?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Verisure said:


> Steps are the structure of any dance but it's the way you get from one to the other that make it or break it. By the way, are you a professional dancer and what do you do in your spare time? Are you free on Saturday?


No I never danced professionally but I say "I was made of music", so I let the rhythms guide my movements. My Saturdays are booked solid.  LOL


----------



## Verisure

OneEyedDiva said:


> No I never danced professionally but I say "I was made of music", so I let the rhythms guide my movements. My Saturdays are booked solid.  LOL


Not even for pizza?


----------



## Pinky

Verisure said:


> No cars, no trees, no curb, no mailboxes, huh?


It wasn't even a 1 horse town. The Main Street was about 3 blocks long. Very rural. No sidewalk or paved road where our house was. We're talking early 1950's.


----------



## Verisure

Pinky said:


> It wasn't even a 1 horse town. The Main Street was about 3 blocks long. Very rural. No sidewalk or paved road where our house was. We're talking early 1950's.


The 1950s? Golly! The car wasn't even invented back then!


----------



## fancicoffee13

old medic said:


> I can still put on/ take off my socks while standing...most of the time...
> And yes this is an exercise I do daily...


I had to giggle at that one.  I have to sit and do my socks and shoes now.  Don't want the possibility of falling.  Falling is a big issue these days.


----------



## David777

Being thin lightweight with balance skills and fast reactions all my life helps.  Compared to other octogenarians am easily in the top 99.9% of others. Active outdoors all my life that nourished the Earth creature within. Still elite snow skier, cross country hiking rambler, wc freestyle dancer but in any case in many ways also feel internal sensations like an increasingly old man.   In another 70 years all on this board will be dead 'n gone.


----------



## Tish

Still somewhat agile.


----------



## win231

David777 said:


> Being thin lightweight with balance skills and fast reactions all my life helps.  Compared to other octogenarians am easily in the top 99.9% of others. Active outdoors all my life that nourished the Earth creature within. Still elite snow skier, cross country hiking rambler, wc freestyle dancer but in any case in many ways also feel internal sensations like an increasingly old man.   In another 70 years all on this board will be dead 'n gone.


Like a ray of sunshine!


----------



## Ronni

Shero said:


> Okay, let's go!! Mind if I bring along a few friends?


Man this brings back Memories!!  I did a cha cha routine to this exact song!! Lemme see if I can find a picture!

yup!  2012


----------



## IFortuna

Gary O' said:


> I've never been agile
> Thus, don't think I ever will
> 
> Even in high school football practice
> Never could drop and roll....and roll back up on two feet
> I'd crouch down
> flop over
> get on my knees somehow
> and grab a lean tight end, and climb up him
> 
> When I met my wife, she could bend over backwards and touch her palms on the floor
> I found that rather attractive
> 
> Anyway
> 
> Anybody still agile?
> Like do squat thrusts?
> 
> Or are we all half petrified geezers?


I used to be able to twist myself into a pretzel!  Not as much now days but I can still do a good back bend.


----------



## bingo

I can still stand on one foot and put on boots or pants...when I can't....I throw in  the towel


----------



## Debster

Yes, I still like to sit with my feet up on chair. But I never liked exercise (riding my bike everywhere as a kid wasn't called exercise) until I discovered exercising in virtual reality is so fun and easy... just have to walk to next room and strap on a headset. Oh, and then jump around, dance, or swing at flying balls and the like. Looks silly but gets the heart rate up.


----------



## Rah-Rah

For being in my 50's I think I am pretty agile. I certainly am not the same as I was when I was a teen or in my early twenties for sure, but I can still bend and shake.


----------



## palides2021

I had to look up the definition of agile before I replied here. I wanted to make sure it was what I think it was. Agile means being quick, having ease of movement, and being nimble. It's almost as if it's a definition of a young person, lol. I'm not sure if it ties into sports, or not. I was into sports and dancing when I was younger. I raced in the junior olympics, played basketball and volleyball in high school, played co-ed soccer in my 30s, and danced all my life. I even took modern dance in college. That was quite an experience.

Now, fast forward to today. My range of motion has decreased significantly after my fall in 2008, but I still walk an hour every day, and I can bend down and pick up things easily. I still dance. Forget about bending over backwards or doing any yoga. Someone will definitely need to help me up in that case.

So my answer would be "Yes, I used to be agile. Can't say I'm agile now."


----------



## palides2021

Debster said:


> Yes, I still like to sit with my feet up on chair. But I never liked exercise (riding my bike everywhere as a kid wasn't called exercise) until I discovered exercising in virtual reality is so fun and easy... just have to walk to next room and strap on a headset. Oh, and then jump around, dance, or swing at flying balls and the like. Looks silly but gets the heart rate up.


I've never used virtual reality and that sounds like fun. Aren't you afraid of hurting yourself if you move around in the room? How does one go about getting this virtual reality?


----------



## palides2021

Jules said:


> A floater usually looks like a fruit fly, just a small speck floating upwards.  A floater is not uncommon and we have more as we age.  For some of us it’s been a sign of the retina detaching.


I have floaters. Maybe if you want to consider the floater as an "agile" part of yourself, I guess all of us who have floaters are pretty agile!


----------



## palides2021

Ronni said:


> Man this brings back Memories!!  I did a cha cha routine to this exact song!! Lemme see if I can find a picture!
> 
> yup!  2012
> View attachment 204748


That's amazing! You really looked beautiful there, Ronni! I've always wanted to dance in heels, but I have not had luck with them. I've always danced with shorter heels.


----------



## Geezer Garage

I stretch daily, and can still touch my toes. I love to dance, and still do, mostly by my self in the shop when a good tune comes on. I danced ballet for several years with a local group. Someone needs to do the fork lift stuff, and I was deemed adequate. Mike


----------



## palides2021

feywon said:


> Yes when a child. My Dad facilitated us learning a lot of acrobatics. (We knew circus people and i guess i got my curiosity about being able to do physical stuff as well as my mental curiosity about how things work, history and science from him.)  At 5-6 yrs old i could walk both slack and tight wires, use stilts that put my feet 6 ft above the ground, some solo trapeze work.  After i learned to ride bike within months i was able to get it going fast and then stand on the seat as coasting, could even put one foot on handle bars and take turns that way. (Good thing we lived in very rural area--not much traffic.) My Mom used to tease me because i could do all that stuff, never lost balance going from to fore to aft deck on the boat with it moving, but on dry stable land i could trip over my own feet when just moving across the room.
> 
> i could put my ankles behind my neck and walk around on my hands, pick up coins with my toes, big and index toes used for that and for climbing ropes.  When i got to high school gym classes i kept telling them if they'd let me do it barefoot i'd be up the rope during 'Apparatus'  like monkey. That was the one part of Gym i did well at--apparatus because of my early familiarity with it. i was never a fast runner. (Sigh)


Wow, @feywon, that was an amazing life you led! Just the idea of going on stilts terrifies me, and your ability to put your ankles behind your neck was fantastic! I never tried that, although I was a sprinter when I was young. Each person is different.


----------



## feywon

palides2021 said:


> Wow, @feywon, that was an amazing life you led! Just the idea of going on stilts terrifies me, and your ability to put your ankles behind your neck was fantastic! I never tried that, although I was a sprinter when I was young. Each person is different.


Like i said, we knew circus people. Mostly side show (what at the time were often called 'freaks') folks, but many of them did acrobatics so they weren't getting paid just to let people gawk at them.


----------



## Lawrence00

Would like to do table tennis tournaments again. And if I can get a house again, I'll be buying a ping pong robot to play with.


----------



## john19485

WheatenLover said:


> Well, I can still do the splits. But I'm not showing that off any more because it never comes up in conversation.
> 
> I wasn't agile after I had heart surgery at age 46, but I didn't think of that. We were camping (in a cabin) at a state park, and I decided to go up a long, steep hill to get the cabin because it was both a challenge and a shortcut. Good thing my collie was witih me -- on my own, I would have been stranded mid-hill.
> 
> My former neighbor/now landlord, is still agile. He is 77, in excellent shape and health, and can climb high into a tree, like a monkey. He likes to give me a heart attack - but he uses safety equipment. He used to be a landscaper/tree surgeon. He is a pretty amazing guy - he can do everything I don't know how to do. Some of them things he did in the past - like raising sheep to old age (to stock his nursing home for aging sheep), since he never ate his animals).


I climbed and trimed my tree, this last year, I keep adding things to it, the kids get a kick out of it.


----------



## jujube

Jules said:


> A floater usually looks like a fruit fly, just a small speck floating upwards.  A floater is not uncommon and we have more as we age.  For some of us it’s been a sign of the retina detaching.


A lot of floaters are the remnants of the blood vessel that connects the retina with the cornea during embryonic development.

The vessel dies and breaks up at a point during gestation and most of the "debris" is absorbed. Some remains to become floaters.

People who were preemies tend to have more floaters than do full-termers as there was less time during gestation for the debris to be absorbed.

I got this info from my eye surgeon who was sure I was a preemie.  I wasn't.


----------



## Jules

jujube said:


> A lot of floaters are the remnants of the blood vessel that connects the retina with the cornea during embryonic development.
> 
> The vessel dies and breaks up at a point during gestation and most of the "debris" is absorbed. Some remains to become floaters.
> 
> People who were preemies tend to have more floaters than do full-termers as there was less time during gestation for the debris to be absorbed.
> 
> I got this info from my eye surgeon who was sure I was a preemie.  I wasn't.


That is an interesting tidbit.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Was very good at doing yoga poses years ago.  Wish I could do those poses again as they greatly relieve stress and help you to sleep better.


----------



## Lavinia

I'm still pretty agile...(hope I'm not tempting fate by saying that). I think it's important not to restrict your movements. The less you do, the less you are able to do. If you watch children, they move every part of their bodies. We need to continue to do that for as long as we can.


----------



## Gary O'

fancicoffee13 said:


> Falling is a big issue these days.


Yeah

Wrote something about that in an old thread of mine;

*Falling down*

At the age of four, one falls on a regular schedule.
No big deal
Yer close to the ground anyway
Get up
Run
Fall down
Repeat

When in yer late sixties, falling down is akin to plunging off the edge of the Grand Canyon
Seems about the same space of time to mentally adjust with several choice expletives
Once you’ve determined yer goin’ over, and have made one or more feeble attempts at grabbing (helplessly flailing) at something on the way down, like a small animal or a board with a rusty nail in it, you come to the grim reality that there’s just no stopping you, yer gonna hit.
Hard
Fleeting thoughts of childhood pets, Felecia Moorhead’s heaving cleavage, and health insurance premiums rush thru.

*The landing..style points*

I’ve never ever landed well.
Even in high school football, where you practice it, forever it seems.
Drop and roll for me was slowly crouching down and flopping over, immediately losing any location orientation.
I was a pretty good second baseman and shortstop, with good hand/eye coordination, but range...didn’t dare stretch out for the hot liner, could topple over, those were for outfielders.

The somersault has been an unattainable challenge, since early on in life, even though Connie Ekbert and her holey underwear showed me the main gist of the mechanics,
in slow motion,
several times...

*Types*

There’s the falling up
A couple/three months ago I stubbed my toe on a curb, going in to a Goodwill Store.
Went down
Landing on my palms
But that one didn’t count so much.
I fell kinna across, not down.

Now, coming off a curb, where the front half of the foot begins to point down, while the back half remains on the curb..heh...that one’s a beaut.
There’s a forward thrust, like some hit man from behind just pushed you into the subway rails.
That one doesn’t give you the grace period of fond childhood memories
Maybe a broken expletive
Maybe

Then there’s the WTF one, where it seemingly takes nothing more than a pebble on the road, or twig in the forest.
This may be attributed to the gait of a vague shuffle after a day of performing feats of long gone youthful brawn in the company of younger folk half my age.

*Pain*

I used to just wince, then find my way back up
But I no longer experience pain....if...I land on my palms (scar tissue).
If I happen to go down around a crowd of people, I notice they are the ones doing the wincing and grimacing.
Now I just crawl over to an object higher than my waist, hoist myself up,
give the concerned crowd a Nixon victory sign,
and hobble on my way.

So far, I’m good with it all.
Figger it’s God’s way of keeping me humble.

(fell on the ice yesterday...thought I better write these thoughts down while my wrists still function)


----------



## RFW

john19485 said:


> I climbed and trimed my tree, this last year, I keep adding things to it, the kids get a kick out of it.


Wouldn't wanna be walking into this thing at night!


----------



## Judycat

Talk about floaters. I am nearsighted. Minus 9.00 nearsighted. Well as someone like me becomes older, and the vitreous shinks pulling away from the over-stretched retina, both light and dark floaters fill the visual field. On a bright day, there is a lace curtain effect when looking at the sky.  Doing close work, like beading, is great though. Don't need a magnifying glass.


----------



## David777

Here is a Youtube video of a couple peak bagging up a Sierra Nevada peak, Cloudripper in the South Fork of Bishop Creek canyon I've visited numbers of times. The first 4 minutes shows traveling through Class 2 talus boulders while the remaining parts of the 14 minute video is higher Class climbing.  As someone often off trails all my adult life during summers, I frequently dynamically negotiate Class 2 talus fields, even carrying a heavy pack.  This also complements my recreational bump skiing.  Not to brag, but just to show the upper range of what a few octogenarians with lucky DNA are capable of if they have developed such skills.


----------



## DGM

When I went for my yearly physical my doctor asked me how close I could come to touching my toes.  I put my knuckles flat on the floor and told him I was slipping.  Last year I could put my hands flat.  He told me I was his hero!


----------



## John cycling

Lawrence00 said:


> Would like to do table tennis tournaments again. And if I can get a house again, I'll be buying a ping pong robot to play with.



I've thought of getting one but they take up a lot of room, and it's history when the robot malfunctions.
A return board <-- looks like an interesting alternative.

I've been averaging 96 minutes a day on my bike from May 1st a year ago, and nearly 2 hours a day the year before that.
My plan is to reduce that again to devote more time to walking and other activities.  I stopped running and hiking a few years
ago due to pain in my right knee caused by the constant terrible running shoes and not having any suitable surfaces to run on.

The pain is long gone thanks to various exercises, so I want to do more walking again, and some day be able to run again.
If I could run in my 90's then that would be great.


----------



## Lawrence00

John cycling said:


> I've thought of getting one but they take up a lot of room, and it's history when the robot malfunctions.
> A return board <-- looks like an interesting alternative.
> 
> I've been averaging 96 minutes a day on my bike from May 1st a year ago, and nearly 2 hours a day the year before that.
> My plan is to reduce that again to devote more time to walking and other activities.  I stopped running and hiking a few years
> ago due to pain in my right knee caused by the constant terrible running shoes and not having any suitable surfaces to run on.
> 
> The pain is long gone thanks to various exercises, so I want to do more walking again, and some day be able to run again.
> If I could run in my 90's then that would be great.


Robopong is what I had. Loved it. Had financial downturn. Had to sell and abandon everything.

Stairs machine, slow motion weights, and walking will be the go to tasks when my time allows.


----------



## oldaunt

I trained and rode Arabian cutting and reining horses most of my adlt life, as well as winning a few local dance contests. I USED to be pretty agile. Now, I feel I do well to not trip on my oxygen feed.


----------



## dseag2

Yes, I'm pretty agile.  I almost knocked over my glass of wine at a business dinner a couple of years ago and caught it before it spilled.    True story.


----------



## palides2021

Gary O' said:


> Yeah
> 
> Wrote something about that in an old thread of mine;
> 
> *Falling down*
> 
> At the age of four, one falls on a regular schedule.
> No big deal
> Yer close to the ground anyway
> Get up
> Run
> Fall down
> Repeat
> 
> When in yer late sixties, falling down is akin to plunging off the edge of the Grand Canyon
> Seems about the same space of time to mentally adjust with several choice expletives
> Once you’ve determined yer goin’ over, and have made one or more feeble attempts at grabbing (helplessly flailing) at something on the way down, like a small animal or a board with a rusty nail in it, you come to the grim reality that there’s just no stopping you, yer gonna hit.
> Hard
> Fleeting thoughts of childhood pets, Felecia Moorhead’s heaving cleavage, and health insurance premiums rush thru.
> 
> *The landing..style points*
> 
> I’ve never ever landed well.
> Even in high school football, where you practice it, forever it seems.
> Drop and roll for me was slowly crouching down and flopping over, immediately losing any location orientation.
> I was a pretty good second baseman and shortstop, with good hand/eye coordination, but range...didn’t dare stretch out for the hot liner, could topple over, those were for outfielders.
> 
> The somersault has been an unattainable challenge, since early on in life, even though Connie Ekbert and her holey underwear showed me the main gist of the mechanics,
> in slow motion,
> several times...
> 
> *Types*
> 
> There’s the falling up
> A couple/three months ago I stubbed my toe on a curb, going in to a Goodwill Store.
> Went down
> Landing on my palms
> But that one didn’t count so much.
> I fell kinna across, not down.
> 
> Now, coming off a curb, where the front half of the foot begins to point down, while the back half remains on the curb..heh...that one’s a beaut.
> There’s a forward thrust, like some hit man from behind just pushed you into the subway rails.
> That one doesn’t give you the grace period of fond childhood memories
> Maybe a broken expletive
> Maybe
> 
> Then there’s the WTF one, where it seemingly takes nothing more than a pebble on the road, or twig in the forest.
> This may be attributed to the gait of a vague shuffle after a day of performing feats of long gone youthful brawn in the company of younger folk half my age.
> 
> *Pain*
> 
> I used to just wince, then find my way back up
> But I no longer experience pain....if...I land on my palms (scar tissue).
> If I happen to go down around a crowd of people, I notice they are the ones doing the wincing and grimacing.
> Now I just crawl over to an object higher than my waist, hoist myself up,
> give the concerned crowd a Nixon victory sign,
> and hobble on my way.
> 
> So far, I’m good with it all.
> Figger it’s God’s way of keeping me humble.
> 
> (fell on the ice yesterday...thought I better write these thoughts down while my wrists still function)


Just saw this - sounds like me! My biggest fall was in 2008, when I fell down a flight of stairs on a rainy day and landed on asphalt. I must have conked out because when I woke up, I couldn't feel my body. I could only move my head. It was as if nothing existed below my head. It was the weirdest feeling. I thought I was paralyzed. I started yelling for help, and my husband and son came and helped me up and that's when the feeling came back. The ambulance took me to the hospital. Tests showed my neck had been damaged and the doctor told me if I fell again, I would be paralyzed. That was a sobering thought. Yet, years later, I still go up and down the stairs, walk on a treadmill, play the violin, etc. The one thing I am more careful of is lifting heavy stuff.


----------



## Nathan

I'm more agile now(almost 70) than I was in my 40s; of course weighing 120 lb.s _less_ makes a big difference.     I regularly do Taichi / Qigong, and hold my own in Yoga with the younger participants.   My balance is not consistent in Yogic one-legged stances, I have to practice more / work more diligently.


----------



## dseag2

Love it, Nathan!


----------



## Lanny

If I was ever agile it would have been as a senior in high school. We had an extremely tough basketball coach. Practice was two hours long every school day afternoon. Sometimes on Saturday mornings if coach thought we were slacking during games. He ended each practice with 20 minutes of what we called torture drills - wind sprints, ladders, pushups, situps, burpees, etc. Coach really knew how to take the fun out of playing basketball. Never was in better shape though.


----------



## Trish

I definitely was and I still exercise so am relatively fit although recently defeated by a gym ball - I fell off!!  Perhaps I need stabilizers


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Yeah
> 
> Wrote something about that in an old thread of mine;
> 
> *Falling down*
> 
> At the age of four, one falls on a regular schedule.
> No big deal
> Yer close to the ground anyway
> Get up
> Run
> Fall down
> Repeat
> 
> When in yer late sixties, falling down is akin to plunging off the edge of the Grand Canyon
> Seems about the same space of time to mentally adjust with several choice expletives
> Once you’ve determined yer goin’ over, and have made one or more feeble attempts at grabbing (helplessly flailing) at something on the way down, like a small animal or a board with a rusty nail in it, you come to the grim reality that there’s just no stopping you, yer gonna hit.
> Hard
> Fleeting thoughts of childhood pets, Felecia Moorhead’s heaving cleavage, and health insurance premiums rush thru.
> 
> *The landing..style points*
> 
> I’ve never ever landed well.
> Even in high school football, where you practice it, forever it seems.
> Drop and roll for me was slowly crouching down and flopping over, immediately losing any location orientation.
> I was a pretty good second baseman and shortstop, with good hand/eye coordination, but range...didn’t dare stretch out for the hot liner, could topple over, those were for outfielders.
> 
> The somersault has been an unattainable challenge, since early on in life, even though Connie Ekbert and her holey underwear showed me the main gist of the mechanics,
> in slow motion,
> several times...
> 
> *Types*
> 
> There’s the falling up
> A couple/three months ago I stubbed my toe on a curb, going in to a Goodwill Store.
> Went down
> Landing on my palms
> But that one didn’t count so much.
> I fell kinna across, not down.
> 
> Now, coming off a curb, where the front half of the foot begins to point down, while the back half remains on the curb..heh...that one’s a beaut.
> There’s a forward thrust, like some hit man from behind just pushed you into the subway rails.
> That one doesn’t give you the grace period of fond childhood memories
> Maybe a broken expletive
> Maybe
> 
> Then there’s the WTF one, where it seemingly takes nothing more than a pebble on the road, or twig in the forest.
> This may be attributed to the gait of a vague shuffle after a day of performing feats of long gone youthful brawn in the company of younger folk half my age.
> 
> *Pain*
> 
> I used to just wince, then find my way back up
> But I no longer experience pain....if...I land on my palms (scar tissue).
> If I happen to go down around a crowd of people, I notice they are the ones doing the wincing and grimacing.
> Now I just crawl over to an object higher than my waist, hoist myself up,
> give the concerned crowd a Nixon victory sign,
> and hobble on my way.
> 
> So far, I’m good with it all.
> Figger it’s God’s way of keeping me humble.
> 
> (fell on the ice yesterday...thought I better write these thoughts down while my wrists still function)


I'm sorry you fell @Gary O' , but you're so dang funny!


----------



## oldpeculier

I could dunk a basketball in high school.

I can still dunk on a 8 foot goal today.


----------



## RadishRose

palides2021 said:


> Yet, years later, I still go up and down the stairs, walk on a treadmill, play the violin, etc. The one thing I am more careful of is lifting heavy stuff.


Oh please don't become over confidant @palides2021!
Stay cautious...


----------



## RadishRose

Not any more! 

I can still sit cross-legged, but walking far is out (lumbar injury).

Used to take dance lessons, won dance contests, walked all over my hilly city, went bowling...

But those days are over and I make it worse by not exercising enough!


----------



## helenbacque

Agile?  

Was once, nevermore


----------



## Don M.

Age and a bit of Arthritis has slowed down my "agility" in recent years.  But, I find that getting out every day when the weather permits, and doing some good physical activity...yardwork, gardening, etc., allows me to remain fairly fit and able to move around without "stumbling".  If I get stuck in the house for several days, I can feel this old body "tightening up".  

With regard to "Floaters",...I had problems with that about 5 years ago.  My eye doctor recommended a daily routine of taking a fish oil capsule and a Lutein pill.  After a few months of taking those supplements, the floaters went away, and I haven't had any more since....knock wood.


----------



## katlupe

Well, I was never into physical activities as a child or teen in school except for swimming. But in my twenties and thirties I got into working out with free weights and race walking. I never imagined I'd be crippled to the point of using walkers and mobility chairs. Makes me sick to think about it.


----------



## Nathan

charry said:


> Really Nathan ?


Uh yes, really. Trolls will follow and harass at every chance, appears to be the case with this one as well.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nathan said:


> I'm more agile now(almost 70) than I was in my 40s; of course weighing 120 lb.s _less_ makes a big difference.     I regularly do Taichi / Qigong, and hold my own in Yoga with the younger participants.   My balance is not consistent in Yogic one-legged stances, I have to practice more / work more diligently.
> 
> View attachment 214350


Much respect for losing that weight, I know it wasn't easy, glad you are much healthier now.  When I was younger I took a TaiChi class, enjoyed it very much, had a good teacher.  I've done a little bit of martial arts too for a short time.  I tried Yoga, but it bothered my neck and lower back, it wasn't a beginner's class but they welcomed everyone.  I tried to keep up, but it wasn't happening.  I always love exercise classes with dancing like Zumba or Jazzercise.  I haven't even been stretching for years now, just taking daily long walks, doing housework and yardwork.  So I'm not as agile as when I was young for sure, but not too bad at 69.  Good that you are still active like that Nathan, you're more energetic and motivated than I am, kudos.


----------



## Nathan

@SeaBreeze , Yoga can be a bit 'much' but fortunately there's many different forms to choose from.   Qigong(whichTaichi is a subset of) has been referred to as Chinese Yoga, and indeed shares many  forms and poses with Yoga, standing and no getting down on the mat.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nathan said:


> @SeaBreeze , Yoga can be a bit 'much' but fortunately there's many different forms to choose from.   Qigong(whichTaichi is a subset of) has been referred to as Chinese Yoga, and indeed shares many  forms and poses with Yoga, standing and no getting down on the mat.


Thanks, I didn't know that.  The only Yoga I experienced was a class from the gym I was going to, and it was all mat work or some things on exercise ball.  Wasn't loving it either.  The girl teaching it didn't seem to be very connected herself, but I can't blame anyone, others seemed to be doing well there.  I stopped going to the gym (not the one with the Yoga class I attended) at the beginning of the pandemic, Silver Sneakers enrollment.  Since then they completely closed down, and I've had no interest or energy to start at another gym.  They did have a Yoga class there in the morning, that I never took advantage of.  My mornings are dedicated to walks in nature with my doggo.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nathan said:


> Uh yes, really. Trolls will follow and harass at every chance, appears to be the case with this one as well.


I've noticed that too, it is the internet after all, they lurk in the shadows.  Usually troll people who they are jealous of or intimidated by.


----------



## Nathan

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks, I didn't know that.  The only Yoga I experienced was a class from the gym I was going to, and it was all mat work or some things on exercise ball.  Wasn't loving it either.  The girl teaching it didn't seem to be very connected herself, but I can't blame anyone, others seemed to be doing well there.  I stopped going to the gym (not the one with the Yoga class I attended) at the beginning of the pandemic, Silver Sneakers enrollment.  Since then they completely closed down, and I've had no interest or energy to start at another gym.  They did have a Yoga class there in the morning, that I never took advantage of.  My mornings are dedicated to walks in nature with my doggo.


I do enjoy participating at the gym or in a group, but one "plus" from the Covid lockdown is the experience of following videos and working out at home. Youtube literally has millions of workout videos to choose from. Sarah Starr does a really great chair based Yoga, of course their are many others to choose from.


----------



## dobielvr

Nathan said:


> @SeaBreeze , Yoga can be a bit 'much' but fortunately there's many different forms to choose from.   Qigong(whichTaichi is a subset of) has been referred to as Chinese Yoga, and indeed shares many  forms and poses with Yoga, standing and no getting down on the mat.


Nathan, are there diff levels of Tai Chi?
My friend and I were talking about taking up Tai Chi earlier today.  So, I was wondering if it's like yoga, w/diff types and levels.
Thx....And, is it always done outdoors?  which is fine with me.


----------



## palides2021

RadishRose said:


> Oh please don't become over confidant @palides2021!
> Stay cautious...


Thanks, @RadishRose, for your thoughtful words! I definitely am not as confident as I used to be in my younger years where I danced and ran and jumped...Just walking, and going up and down stairs one foot at a time, haha.


----------



## Nathan

dobielvr said:


> Nathan, are there diff levels of Tai Chi?
> My friend and I were talking about taking up Tai Chi earlier today.  So, I was wondering if it's like yoga, w/diff types and levels.
> Thx....And, is it always done outdoors?  which is fine with me.


Yes, Taichi practice can accommodate the needs of the participant. One Taichi practitioner I 'borrow' from in my own sessions is Don Fiore, he is a senior himself and presents a modified version of the Taichi forms.


----------



## dobielvr

Nathan said:


> Yes, Taichi practice can accommodate the needs of the participant. One Taichi practitioner I 'borrow' from in my own sessions is Don Fiore, he is a senior himself and presents a modified version of the Taichi forms.


Oh my..he's going a little too slow for me.
I'd want to speed it up a bit.


----------



## Nathan

dobielvr said:


> Oh my..he's going a little too slow for me.
> I'd want to speed it up a bit.


Not too worry, here's a nice Taichi session:


----------



## dobielvr

Nathan said:


> Not too worry, here's a nice Taichi session:


----------



## Trish

@Nathan Thanks for posting those videos.


----------



## timoc

Anybody agile, or ever been?​
*Agile?  Agile?* Gary, I'm as fit as picturehouse flea, I've just opened a carton of cornflakes in 8.5 seconds.


----------



## Medusa

palides2021 said:


> Thanks, @RadishRose, for your thoughtful words! I definitely am not as confident as I used to be in my younger years where I danced and ran and jumped...Just walking, and going up and down stairs one foot at a time, haha.


Right there with ya; I was doing handstands and cartwheels at 50 and now, at 57, since I've become unwell, my hips never shut up and my left knee complains at the stairs most days.  It seemed to happen so fast too.  One day, cartwheels, the next, I'm actually contemplating the act of getting out of bed before doing it.  A little warning would have been nice... LOL   (Thank the blue sky for yoga.)

PS:  You were missed at the last Coffee Klatch.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## JonSR77

uh, that would be a NO!

I was though, when I was a kid.

I posted this in another thread, but seems apropos..


----------



## JonSR77

and then there is...


----------



## Nathan

Medusa said:


> Right there with ya; I was doing handstands and cartwheels at 50 and now, at 57, since I've become unwell, my hips never shut up and my left knee complains at the stairs most days.  It seemed to happen so fast too.  One day, cartwheels, the next, I'm actually contemplating the act of getting out of bed before doing it.  A little warning would have been nice... LOL   (Thank the blue sky for yoga.)
> 
> PS:  You were missed at the last Coffee Klatch.


I am sorry to hear of your advance toward _unwell_, as long as you keep gentle movement part of your life I believe the aches and pains can be lessened.  I have osteoarthritis** *and need regular movement to keep my troublesome joints usable.

*** I amazed myself, I spelled "osteoarthritis" correctly without spellchecker!   Now that's spooky...


----------



## Medusa

Nathan said:


> I am sorry to hear of your advance toward _unwell_, as long as you keep gentle movement part of your life I believe the aches and pains can be lessened.  I have osteoarthritis** *and need regular movement to keep my troublesome joints usable.
> 
> *** I amazed myself, I spelled "osteoarthritis" correctly without spellchecker! Now that's spooky...


Yoga.  ♥ 
Thank you for kind words.


----------



## Medusa

Medusa said:


> Yoga.  ♥
> Thank you for kind words.


Also, have you thought of trying "Words With Friends 2?"  What with your spelling skills and all.


----------



## Silent Rose

I feel I am still very agile and Yoga helps me stay that way. I can still do a split, handstands, cartwheels, back bridges, etc. Now do I get more aches and pains than I once did when I was 20 and 30 and did these same things, sure I do but that does not stop me because I don't want to end up getting stiff.

I also just turned 50 years old back in late February so even though I still try and keep up with my almost 17 year old daughter and that doesn't always happen or doesn't happen with great success with some things mom can still hang with her.


----------

